# FOX PROFRAME VS TLD STAGE (Pictures included)



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I was searching for new full face helmets for my wife and me, and I ended up with one of each. Build quality on both is good, with the stage having a slight advantage. Biggest differences were that I could hear better with the stage, it felt a little less like a traditional full face, and it felt more open around the sides. Stage has an adjustable visor and more pad sizes to dial in the fit. Unfortunately I'm off the bike right now and can't give a ride report or comment on cooling and airflow.

Initial impressions are that I'd be happy with either. If I already had a proframe, I wouldn't feel the need to go to the stage. Even though I like the tld better overall, I'm not sure it's worth the price difference considering it's currently possible to find the proframe on sale.

Both of these are mediums


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Like the look of both- TLD edges it out for me


----------



## macca. (Sep 9, 2018)

Fox for me,has cleaner looking lines.


----------



## Humpy (Jun 7, 2015)

I've always liked TLD's aesthetics but none of their helmets fit my jacked up head as well as Giro stuff does.

I'm interested in these lightweight full face helmets though. I've tried the Fox and will try this other one too when I have a chance. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Humpy said:


> I've always liked TLD's aesthetics but none of their helmets fit my jacked up head as well as Giro stuff does.
> 
> I'm interested in these lightweight full face helmets though. I've tried the Fox and will try this other one too when I have a chance. Thanks for the pics.


As far as fit, I didn't notice much of a difference. One didn't feel more round or oval than the other to me.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

I have the new Stage helmet and love it! even for easy trail riding in Minnesota I wont go back to any half shell, breaths extremely well!


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Hopefully the TLD pads are a lot better quality than the A1/2.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

I just picked up a Stage as well after my face had a bit of a run in with the trail. lol

I was little torn between the Pro Frame and the Stage but I have been a huge fan of TLD stuff since I started riding dirt bikes 20 years ago so the Stage won out in the end just based on that. Just got it last night and haven't gone for a ride with it yet but if feels VERY light and breathable for a full face helmet. 

Now to decide whether to wear goggles or glasses. Wearing glasses with a full face just feels strange to me.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I own a TLD D3 (M) and TLD A1 (M/L), I do like the fit of both.
However, I have tried a M/L Stage and it felt a little bit loose, even with the largest pads. My D3 and A1 are non MIPS, which I like. The MIPS versions doesn't fit me as well and are less comfortable.
I will try a S with the smallest pads when it becomes available and see if it's the size or mips...


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

jazzanova said:


> I own a TLD D3 and TLD A1, both M/L. I do like the fit.
> However, I have tried a M/L Stage and it felt a little bit loose, even with the largest pads. My D3 and A2 are non MIPS, which I like. The MIPS versions doesn't fit me as well and are less comfortable.
> I will try a S with the smallest pads when it becomes available and see if it's the size or mips...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


That is strange..... My M/L A2 fits very well and so does my M/L Stage. My head measures 57 CM so per TLDs chart, I am on the small end but it fits perfect with the 25mm cheek pads, 13mm liner, and 25mm neck roll.

How big is your head?


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

I rode 6 miles in mine 2 evenings ago. It was 95 degrees out and I am very impressed with the ventilation. I probably won't be wearing my A2 much going forward.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

rynomx785 said:


> That is strange..... My M/L A2 fits very well and so does my M/L Stage. My head measures 57 CM so per TLDs chart, I am on the small end but it fits perfect with the 25mm cheek pads, 13mm liner, and 25mm neck roll.
> 
> How big is your head?


I am close to 57cm as well, somewhere between 56.5 and 57. 
It might just be the mips vs non mips, I am used to. Will see when I can try a S and compare it with a M.
I also preffer the fit of A1 to A2...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

jazzanova said:


> I am close to 57cm as well, somewhere between 56.5 and 57.
> It might just be the mips vs non mips, I am used to. Will see when I can try a S and compare it with a M.
> I also preffer the fit of A1 to A2...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Might be a head shape thing and the fact that the fit of the A1 is different that the A2, doubt the MIPS has anything to do with it. I loved the fit of my A1 but I tried with the A2 and hated it. It felt like I was wearing a bowl with the A2 while the A1 felt come contoured to my head and had better coverage.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Im returning a m/l as it is too big for my head. I measure at 57. Aesome lid though. Sucks it dont fit. Helmet moves around when grabing chin bar and rotates too much when pushing up on the back. I was hoping it would fit like the d3 fiberlite med which fit perfect! Guess ill try the fox proframe med. fyi Tld said small coming end of nov


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

@coke Thanks for sharing this 'review' of sorts, cool to see a consumers perspective of our lid and the other guys. We really set out to not confuse the customer of the intent-by making the STAGE purpose built for trail rides where you want full face protection, but saving the heavy lifting if you will for DH racing, BMX racing, hardcore park riding with our D3 and future "D" series helmets. Stage being ASTM (DH Cert) was needed as our customers demanded it, but we made it for trail riding or as we call it internally; "the non triple clamp bike-helmet" haha. Safety was our first priority, comfort, ventilation but light weight was paramount-so you could wear it for hours.

I've got a skinny pencil neck, weak muscles, my neck gets tired if a lid weighs too much haha, so im riding the STAGE way more than I thought I would.

Anyway, sorry to ramble on, if anyone has any questions, holler.

That silver graphic helmet adds a bit to the weight, the solid black BTW is under 700 grams, which is the lightest in the full face trail class.

Thanks!


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

stiksandstones said:


> @coke Thanks for sharing this 'review' of sorts, cool to see a consumers perspective of our lid and the other guys. We really set out to not confuse the customer of the intent-by making the STAGE purpose built for trail rides where you want full face protection, but saving the heavy lifting if you will for DH racing, BMX racing, hardcore park riding with our D3 and future "D" series helmets. Stage being ASTM (DH Cert) was needed as our customers demanded it, but we made it for trail riding or as we call it internally; "the non triple clamp bike-helmet" haha. Safety was our first priority, comfort, ventilation but light weight was paramount-so you could wear it for hours.
> 
> I've got a skinny pencil neck, weak muscles, my neck gets tired if a lid weighs too much haha, so im riding the STAGE way more than I thought I would.
> 
> ...


Very impressed with mine. Hats off to you guys for engineering an awesome product.

Kind of funny that the helmets have gotten light enough that paint job is factored in. LOL


----------



## maindog (Mar 4, 2014)

stiksandstones said:


> @coke Thanks for sharing this 'review' of sorts, cool to see a consumers perspective of our lid and the other guys. We really set out to not confuse the customer of the intent-by making the STAGE purpose built for trail rides where you want full face protection, but saving the heavy lifting if you will for DH racing, BMX racing, hardcore park riding with our D3 and future "D" series helmets. Stage being ASTM (DH Cert) was needed as our customers demanded it, but we made it for trail riding or as we call it internally; "the non triple clamp bike-helmet" haha. Safety was our first priority, comfort, ventilation but light weight was paramount-so you could wear it for hours.
> 
> I've got a skinny pencil neck, weak muscles, my neck gets tired if a lid weighs too much haha, so im riding the STAGE way more than I thought I would.
> 
> ...


My head measures a little bit more than 60 cm. Do you think the medium will fit? Or when there's going to be L/XLs available? Thanks.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

maindog said:


> My head measures a little bit more than 60 cm. Do you think the medium will fit? Or when there's going to be L/XLs available? Thanks.


same size and same question. Fox Proframe in Large was too small once a sweat buster was installed, even with thinnest pads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

stiksandstones said:


> @coke Thanks for sharing this 'review' of sorts, cool to see a consumers perspective of our lid and the other guys. We really set out to not confuse the customer of the intent-by making the STAGE purpose built for trail rides where you want full face protection, but saving the heavy lifting if you will for DH racing, BMX racing, hardcore park riding with our D3 and future "D" series helmets. Stage being ASTM (DH Cert) was needed as our customers demanded it, but we made it for trail riding or as we call it internally; "the non triple clamp bike-helmet" haha. Safety was our first priority, comfort, ventilation but light weight was paramount-so you could wear it for hours.
> 
> I've got a skinny pencil neck, weak muscles, my neck gets tired if a lid weighs too much haha, so im riding the STAGE way more than I thought I would.
> 
> ...


It wasn't really intended to be a detailed review. I had trouble finding direct comparisons and photos of these helmets, so I just thought I'd share my thoughts and photos since I had the opportunity.

My plans are to wear the Stage for everything. Odds are I'll be the only one on the start line of the XC races with a full face


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Maindog and Structure, 2 of our developers and 1 designer are 59-61cm, they could ride the M/L during development, one of them (the 61cm guy) the M/L looked tight on him and he would later prefer the XL/XXL proto once we got that and began testing that. With the 10 pads the helmet comes with, I think the variance of fit is greater than any helmet we've ever done-much wider range of heads ya know, but the XL/XXL's are set to hit the states in November-we did not plan to release the STAGE with the other sizes coming later-but that's how it ended up to get those other 2 completely perfect.


Structure said:


> same size and same question. Fox Proframe in Large was too small once a sweat buster was installed, even with thinnest pads.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maindog (Mar 4, 2014)

:thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## Signman62 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a D3 Carbon size Large and the A2 size M/L.
Both MIPS

Picked up a Black Stage yesterday size M/L



After smacking my mouth up pretty bad recently in just the local woods it sure made me check these lightweight trail helmet's out.

Not ridden in the Stage yet but feels great, defo more roomy than my D3.
Think I'll go goggles on back on helmet, pull round for DH section's though I do prefer eye wear at all times usually for fear of branches in the eye's etc.

I wear contact's too.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Signman62 said:


> I have a D3 Carbon size Large and the A2 size M/L.
> Both MIPS
> 
> Picked up a Black Stage yesterday size M/L
> ...


Have you checked out the Smith Squad MTB goggles? I just got some a few weeks ago. I was kind of assuming I would be taking them off on the climbs too but I did a pretty brutal 600 ft climb at 8500 ft elevation (yeah, my cardio leaves a lot to be desired) and I totally forgot I had them on.


----------



## Signman62 (Apr 29, 2018)

rynomx785 said:


> Have you checked out the Smith Squad MTB goggles? I just got some a few weeks ago. I was kind of assuming I would be taking them off on the climbs too but I did a pretty brutal 600 ft climb at 8500 ft elevation (yeah, my cardio leaves a lot to be desired) and I totally forgot I had them on.


I have a pair of those..man how good are those Chromopop lenses !!!
Again not tried them on the bike yet, I usually wear my 100%


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Signman62 said:


> I have a pair of those..man how good are those Chromopop lenses !!!
> Again not tried them on the bike yet, I usually wear my 100%


Yeah, the lenses are awesome!

I think you will be pretty surprised with how well they breathe.


----------



## Signman62 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I have several rides with both helmets now. Overall, I enjoy the stage much more than the fox. While riding with the Stage I forget I'm wearing a full face helmet, and that's really the best compliment I can give it. With the fox, it just doesn't have that same open feeling.

No significant fit or airflow issues with either.


----------



## irck (Dec 31, 2014)

stiksandstones said:


> Maindog and Structure, 2 of our developers and 1 designer are 59-61cm, they could ride the M/L during development, one of them (the 61cm guy) the M/L looked tight on him and he would later prefer the XL/XXL proto once we got that and began testing that. With the 10 pads the helmet comes with, I think the variance of fit is greater than any helmet we've ever done-much wider range of heads ya know, but the XL/XXL's are set to hit the states in November-we did not plan to release the STAGE with the other sizes coming later-but that's how it ended up to get those other 2 completely perfect.


Hi, I just received an M/L Stage. I measure 57cm. I've not had a FF helmet before but it seems to fit ok with the padding it came with (25mm cheeks, 25mm neck roll and 13mm liner) but I'm wondering if I would be better off sizing down to a small with the thinnest level of padding. Did any of your developers in the 57mm range decide to run a small or did they stick to the M/L?


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

irck said:


> Hi, I just received an M/L Stage. I measure 57cm. I've not had a FF helmet before but it seems to fit ok with the padding it came with (25mm cheeks, 25mm neck roll and 13mm liner) but I'm wondering if I would be better off sizing down to a small with the thinnest level of padding. Did any of your developers in the 57mm range decide to run a small or did they stick to the M/L?


I am 57mm too and have the M/L size. I tried all the different liners/pads and ended up with back the way it came out of the box. Just felt the most comfortable. The pads and liners are super easy to change though so try changing them around and see what you think. Everyone's melon is going to be a little bit different. It is an awesome helmet!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

So what’s the difference between the Stage Race, and the Stage Stealth?


----------



## Signman62 (Apr 29, 2018)

color


----------



## MattZo (Jul 1, 2009)

I have just bought a TLD stage in M/L. My head measures 59.5cm, right between the sizes. It feels very snug with the thinnest pads and pulls on my ears when I put it on but doesn't actually feel wrong. I am able to move it as per the fitting guidelines provided. 
I tried a fox Pro frame in large before buying this and while it felt slightly bigger, it didn't seem to rest on my head comfortably so I returned it.
The TLD feels more comfortable once on and I don't think I'd like it bigger if it meant having to pad it out.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

kevinboyer said:


> So what's the difference between the Stage Race, and the Stage Stealth?


No difference, those are GRAPHIC names. Learned our lesson though, the names have cause confusion for some. Sorry about that. But yeah, just graphics "The stealth graphic and the RACE graphic"


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

MattZo said:


> I have just bought a TLD stage in M/L. My head measures 59.5cm, right between the sizes. It feels very snug with the thinnest pads and pulls on my ears when I put it on but doesn't actually feel wrong. I am able to move it as per the fitting guidelines provided.
> I tried a fox Pro frame in large before buying this and while it felt slightly bigger, it didn't seem to rest on my head comfortably so I returned it.
> The TLD feels more comfortable once on and I don't think I'd like it bigger if it meant having to pad it out.


Matt, you sound like one of our testers, he is a 60.5cm. He rode the M/L shell during testing as that is what we prototype first. At one point, he made his own custom jaw pad that was super thin, but he eventually opted for the XL/XXL once we got those going to proto phase. He can wear both, but has landed on the XL/XXL and the thickest pad set. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## MattZo (Jul 1, 2009)

stiksandstones said:


> Matt, you sound like one of our testers, he is a 60.5cm. He rode the M/L shell during testing as that is what we prototype first. At one point, he made his own custom jaw pad that was super thin, but he eventually opted for the XL/XXL once we got those going to proto phase. He can wear both, but has landed on the XL/XXL and the thickest pad set. Glad it worked out for you!


I think I am going to try to make some extra thin jaw pads too to give a little more room, not sure how yet.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Tested the Stage a couple weeks ago in a 33 mile XC race. No breathing issues at all.

This weekend I'll be doing a 44 mile race with around 5,400' of climbing and plan to wear the stage. So far the air flow and ability to breath have exceeded my expectations.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

MattZo said:


> I think I am going to try to make some extra thin jaw pads too to give a little more room, not sure how yet.


The pads have a backing plate, that faces the helmet shell, its plastic and has the pins in it that click into the 'baskets' on the helmet. The cloth is SEWN to the plate, so you have to un stitch the cloth from the plate, just enough to pull out the foam and slip in thinner foam, then sew it back up-but you need a heavy needle/industrial guage machine to do it ideally.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Im interested in the Stage helmet, but non of the shops around have them… the only TLD helmet i found was D3 Fiberlite, so i tried it and the M size (56-57cm) was perfect on my head (assuming it was with standard, out of the box padding). 
They also had the Fox Proframe but didnt like it, the M size felt a bit bit and S size was to tight…

I checked the sizes for the Stage helmet, and based on the D3 M size, looks like im in between sizes - XS\SM (54-56cm) and MD\LG (57-59cm)… not sure with one i should get, the smaller one with thin pads or the bigger one with bigger pads… ?


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

coke said:


> Tested the Stage a couple weeks ago in a 33 mile XC race. No breathing issues at all.
> 
> This weekend I'll be doing a 44 mile race with around 5,400' of climbing and plan to wear the stage. So far the air flow and ability to breath have exceeded my expectations.


Dang! that is rad to hear! Where was this race at? what were the specs on climbing too? super curious to hear about the usage in that type of environment!


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Muddy-Runs said:


> Im interested in the Stage helmet, but non of the shops around have them&#8230; the only TLD helmet i found was D3 Fiberlite, so i tried it and the M size (56-57cm) was perfect on my head (assuming it was with standard, out of the box padding).
> They also had the Fox Proframe but didnt like it, the M size felt a bit bit and S size was to tight&#8230;
> 
> I checked the sizes for the Stage helmet, and based on the D3 M size, looks like im in between sizes - XS\SM (54-56cm) and MD\LG (57-59cm)&#8230; not sure with one i should get, the smaller one with thin pads or the bigger one with bigger pads&#8230; ?


MuddyRuns, where do you live? curious to why none of the dealers stock the Stage in your area. I am personally a D3 Medium, and running the Stage Medium (Or M/L as we call it). I did a fit video on our youtube (forgive my bald head) where I think I ended up with the thickest jaw pads 




I dont know your head size, but, I do not believe you would go with the SMALL, stick with the Medium and maybe put the thickest pads in all around.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Muddy-Runs said:


> Im interested in the Stage helmet, but non of the shops around have them&#8230; the only TLD helmet i found was D3 Fiberlite, so i tried it and the M size (56-57cm) was perfect on my head (assuming it was with standard, out of the box padding).
> They also had the Fox Proframe but didnt like it, the M size felt a bit bit and S size was to tight&#8230;
> 
> I checked the sizes for the Stage helmet, and based on the D3 M size, looks like im in between sizes - XS\SM (54-56cm) and MD\LG (57-59cm)&#8230; not sure with one i should get, the smaller one with thin pads or the bigger one with bigger pads&#8230; ?


I have about the same size melon.
Own a M D3 Carbon 
The M Stage with the largest pads felt too loose. I didn't get a chance to try a Small with the small pads yet.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

stiksandstones said:


> MuddyRuns, where do you live? curious to why none of the dealers stock the Stage in your area. I am personally a D3 Medium, and running the Stage Medium (Or M/L as we call it). I did a fit video on our youtube (forgive my bald head) where I think I ended up with the thickest jaw pads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was end of last season when i first found out about the Stage helmet, so im guessing it was out of stock (I tried the D3 in Leogang). I will pass by again beginning of the season, and hopefully they'll have it in stock, would be nice to try both sizes with different pads...

Is there any reason why you didnt make the size options as the D3 ?

PS, My trail helmet is iXS Trail RS EVO size S\M (54-58cm), and when im using the dial knob in the back its fits perfect.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Muddy-Runs said:


> It was end of last season when i first found out about the Stage helmet, so im guessing it was out of stock (I tried the D3 in Leogang). I will pass by again beginning of the season, and hopefully they'll have it in stock, would be nice to try both sizes with different pads...
> 
> Is there any reason why you didnt make the size options as the D3 ?
> 
> PS, My trail helmet is iXS Trail RS EVO size S\M (54-58cm), and when im using the dial knob in the back its fits perfect.


Muddy, 
The STAGE went for early release In September of 2018, only one size and 2 colors in very limited qty! (black and silver)...it wasn't until about now that we are shipping all sizes and all colors globally. So makes sense you had a hard time finding back then...but stock is starting to hit more shops. The Stage headform was based on the D3 headform, so the sizing is very similar, but more adjustability by way of all the pads you get on the stage. I am a medium D3 and a medium Stage....my wife Leigh is XS D3 and XS Stage.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

stiksandstones said:


> Muddy,
> The STAGE went for early release In September of 2018, only one size and 2 colors in very limited qty! (black and silver)...it wasn't until about now that we are shipping all sizes and all colors globally. So makes sense you had a hard time finding back then...but stock is starting to hit more shops. The Stage headform was based on the D3 headform, so the sizing is very similar, but more adjustability by way of all the pads you get on the stage. I am a medium D3 and a medium Stage....my wife Leigh is XS D3 and XS Stage.


Tnx for the clarification, much appreciate!
Based on your info, im hoping the M\L will fit my head the same as the D3, and hopefully i will find it in the shops to try it on...


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

stiksandstones said:


> Dang! that is rad to hear! Where was this race at? what were the specs on climbing too? super curious to hear about the usage in that type of environment!


The race was on a new trail system in Hot Springs, Arkansas. Climbing stats varied between everyone, but most were somewhere around 5k. I "raced" in the open SS class. I'm coming back from a major wreck that I had last year and am still not fully healed, so my goal was just to finish. That wreck is the reason I'm using this helmet in xc races.

I had no breathing issues, and over the 5.5 hours of the race the helmet was very comfortable. It was in the 30s most of the day, so the next real test will be when it heats up this summer.

The only challenge I had was my hydration and nutrition. My normal strategy for races like this is water bottles and gels, which are difficult or impossible with any full face. For shorter races camelbaks work great, but due to the amount of standing on singlespeeds, I prefer to keep the weight off my back on long rides.









Here's the link to the wreck which is why I now wear the Stage.
https://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-...e-story-pictures-warning-graphic-1086610.html


----------



## Radioman (Nov 13, 2017)

*The VS*



rynomx785 said:


> I just picked up a Stage as well after my face had a bit of a run in with the trail. lol
> 
> I was little torn between the Pro Frame and the Stage but I have been a huge fan of TLD stuff since I started riding dirt bikes 20 years ago so the Stage won out in the end just based on that. Just got it last night and haven't gone for a ride with it yet but if feels VERY light and breathable for a full face helmet.
> 
> Now to decide whether to wear goggles or glasses. Wearing glasses with a full face just feels strange to me.


If you are riding loose and rocky stuff definitely wear eye protection, either would work. Regarding glasses, I have tested both helmets and the TLD goes well with big glasses like the RADAR or JAWbreaker from Oakley. The FOX also handles glasses but feels a little weird on the ears.


----------



## Radioman (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh crap that was nasty! Yes man use a full face, and I would add a vest and some rugged knee pads. That or get a fantastic health insurance. On second thought, get both!!!


----------



## Radioman (Nov 13, 2017)

coke said:


> The race was on a new trail system in Hot Springs, Arkansas. Climbing stats varied between everyone, but most were somewhere around 5k. I "raced" in the open SS class. I'm coming back from a major wreck that I had last year and am still not fully healed, so my goal was just to finish. That wreck is the reason I'm using this helmet in xc races.
> 
> I had no breathing issues, and over the 5.5 hours of the race the helmet was very comfortable. It was in the 30s most of the day, so the next real test will be when it heats up this summer.
> 
> ...


Oh crap that was nasty! Yes man use a full face, and I would add a vest and some rugged knee pads. That or get a fantastic health insurance. On second thought, get both!!!


----------



## Radioman (Nov 13, 2017)

stiksandstones said:


> No difference, those are GRAPHIC names. Learned our lesson though, the names have cause confusion for some. Sorry about that. But yeah, just graphics "The stealth graphic and the RACE graphic"


Oh that clarifies everything.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Radioman said:


> If you are riding loose and rocky stuff definitely wear eye protection, either would work. Regarding glasses, I have tested both helmets and the TLD goes well with big glasses like the RADAR or JAWbreaker from Oakley. The FOX also handles glasses but feels a little weird on the ears.


I never ride without glasses or goggles. I picked up some Smith Squad MTB goggles that I have been wearing with the Stage. Awesome goggles.


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

So what's new with proframe 2019/20 versioj beside colour scheme. Have they updated the paddings and it attach to the helmet?


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I've got a brand new Fox Proframe for sale, XL. Bought it, and a Stage to see which one I would like the best. It was a tough decision because they're both great helmets, but the Stage won out by a hair. Paid $249.00.

Linky...

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2521023/


----------



## MattZo (Jul 1, 2009)

stiksandstones said:


> The pads have a backing plate, that faces the helmet shell, its plastic and has the pins in it that click into the 'baskets' on the helmet. The cloth is SEWN to the plate, so you have to un stitch the cloth from the plate, just enough to pull out the foam and slip in thinner foam, then sew it back up-but you need a heavy needle/industrial guage machine to do it ideally.


I modified a set of cheek pads to be extra thin. It was easy enough to do, I just unstitched the material, sliced the foam thinner and then re glued back to the plastic plate. 
It now fits like a glove without me noticing the cheek pads at all. 
In use, I am super happy with the helmet. I had never worn a full face before and so far I have not felt too hot at all and really don't give it a second thought when I'm riding, which pretty much says it all.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

kevinboyer said:


> I've got a brand new Fox Proframe for sale, XL. Bought it, and a Stage to see which one I would like the best. It was a tough decision because they're both great helmets, but the Stage won out by a hair. Paid $249.00.
> 
> Linky...
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2521023/


Thanks for choosing our lid! Hope you have some epic rides in it. We did some STAGE demo's out in Sedona 2 weeks ago, it was fun talking people into trying a FULL TIME FULL FACE, but, everyone that picked it up was blown away, then they tried it on and liked it even better, and we had way more people go for a ride in it that we expected-which turned into quite a few buying the new stock we had on hand, we sold all that we came with!
There is still a stigma with wearing a FullTime FullFace, people trained to think they dont need it on a trail bike, or their friends might clown on them, or you might be perceived as too serious, etc etc, I heard it all, but the tides are changing and people wanna save their teeth-as well as their brains! haha.

Have fun out there people, regardless of what you ride in, smile, say hi, shred on!


----------



## Rone Turner (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree. The stage is my next helmet. Just bought an A2 right before the Stage came out. Just like wearing knee and elbow pads ever ride no matter what trail I’m on. My friends made fun of it till they crash. Now most wear them. Also like your padded shirts. Tested it out on a bad otb crash the other day off a rocky cliff. It worked great. I do wish the protection came a little further down the back. Also wear your armored under shorts, every ride. Test them plenty. They’re badass. All that’s missing is kidney coverage between the two.


----------



## Heiril (Nov 2, 2015)

stiksandstones said:


> Thanks for choosing our lid! Hope you have some epic rides in it. We did some STAGE demo's out in Sedona 2 weeks ago, it was fun talking people into trying a FULL TIME FULL FACE, but, everyone that picked it up was blown away, then they tried it on and liked it even better, and we had way more people go for a ride in it that we expected-which turned into quite a few buying the new stock we had on hand, we sold all that we came with!
> There is still a stigma with wearing a FullTime FullFace, people trained to think they dont need it on a trail bike, or their friends might clown on them, or you might be perceived as too serious, etc etc, I heard it all, but the tides are changing and people wanna save their teeth-as well as their brains! haha.
> 
> Have fun out there people, regardless of what you ride in, smile, say hi, shred on!


Thanks for pushing out awesome products. Loving your Skyline shorts and the A2 helmet.

For the Stage, any of your athletes or customers have experience with them as full time lid in tropics, 36° Celsius (97° Fahrenheit), above 85% humidity?

Am riding at the equator. That's the condition all year round.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Heiril said:


> Thanks for pushing out awesome products. Loving your Skyline shorts and the A2 helmet.
> 
> For the Stage, any of your athletes or customers have experience with them as full time lid in tropics, 36° Celsius (97° Fahrenheit), above 85% humidity?
> 
> ...


Heiril, thanks for the comments. Our racers tested the STAGE last year in a variety of warm EWS races, heck, I did 2 weeks in whistler in it (not in the bike park, but doing trail rides around the valley) and it was a really hot summer, even slight humidity....Troy riding laguna daily in it, in addition to our other so cal testers. I do not have scientific test data to provide the stage cooling over our a1, a2, but, Stage breathes similar if not better to me. You won't find a better ventilating FULL TIME FULL FACE helmet.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Rone Turner said:


> I agree. The stage is my next helmet. Just bought an A2 right before the Stage came out. Just like wearing knee and elbow pads ever ride no matter what trail I'm on. My friends made fun of it till they crash. Now most wear them. Also like your padded shirts. Tested it out on a bad otb crash the other day off a rocky cliff. It worked great. I do wish the protection came a little further down the back. Also wear your armored under shorts, every ride. Test them plenty. They're badass. All that's missing is kidney coverage between the two.


Rone, like I said above, the stigma people experience when wearing a full time full face, is starting to go away, like anything....heck ive been around long enough that you got clowned on for riding full suspension, then 29er wheels, then 275 wheels....you got clowned on for getting rid of a front derailer for SRAM 1x11, but everyone came around and realized these things worked for them.


----------



## tadmcmichael (Mar 19, 2012)

Just got the Stage in a M/L. I wear a Medium in just about everything, but thought I had bought the wrong size. I read a review that talked about movement in the MIPS and realized that’s what I was experiencing. 

Coming from a Met Parachute that I cracked the chin bar on a bad wreck. I would say they are fairly comparable for ventilation. Maybe a bit more heat lost out of the top of the Met when climbing and more ventilation with the chin bar of the Stage. When moving fast, the Stage moves more air than the Met though through the top of the helmet.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Question on the Stage.....

I just took my pads out and cleaned them. Putting them back in made me wonder if the chin straps are supposed to go under the cheek pads or on top? I have had them on the top since I bought the helmet but when I first got it I had all the pads out a couple times experimenting with pad sizing and now I am wondering if I put it together wrong back then. Anybody know for sure? The pads on my moto helmet don't interfere with straps like it does on the Stage.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

rynomx785 said:


> Question on the Stage.....
> 
> I just took my pads out and cleaned them. Putting them back in made me wonder if the chin straps are supposed to go under the cheek pads or on top? I have had them on the top since I bought the helmet but when I first got it I had all the pads out a couple times experimenting with pad sizing and now I am wondering if I put it together wrong back then. Anybody know for sure? The pads on my moto helmet don't interfere with straps like it does on the Stage.


My straps are under the cheek pads, and I haven't taken the pads out since I bought the Stage a couple of weeks ago. BTW...great helmet. :thumbsup:


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

kevinboyer said:


> My straps are under the cheek pads, and I haven't taken the pads out since I bought the Stage a couple of weeks ago. BTW...great helmet. :thumbsup:


Thanks Kevin. And yes, excellent helmet!


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

How does the Stage manage sweat? The sweat seems to stream directly into my eyes when wearing my A2.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

mpress said:


> How does the Stage manage sweat? The sweat seems to stream directly into my eyes when wearing my A2.


The head liner design, and more directly that brow area padding is a complete redesign from the A2. I had the sweatiest dudes I know test the early protos and they noted improvements in this area.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

rynomx785 said:


> Question on the Stage.....
> 
> I just took my pads out and cleaned them. Putting them back in made me wonder if the chin straps are supposed to go under the cheek pads or on top? I have had them on the top since I bought the helmet but when I first got it I had all the pads out a couple times experimenting with pad sizing and now I am wondering if I put it together wrong back then. Anybody know for sure? The pads on my moto helmet don't interfere with straps like it does on the Stage.


We are shipping the helmet with the straps NOT behind the jaw pad, they are just free to roam around-we did some protos with a strap guide on the jaw pad, but as you can guess it didnt work. Some users are putting the straps behind the jaw pad, but we don't advise it, because you get a false sense of tightening it up.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Had my first xc race with the helmet. I believe it was around 80 and very humid due to overnight rain. I raced in the open singlespeed class which for me was 18 miles at around 1 hour 43min.

Absolutely no issues with the helmet. I've also practiced drinking with water bottles, and while it's somewhat difficult, it's still doable during a race. 

The helmet does seem to soak up more sweat than previous helmets, and so far I've been able to ride without my usual halo sweat band.


----------



## DHRracer (Feb 14, 2004)

Moto guys will run the hose thru the mouth opening in the jaw bar and I believe they just let sit in there mouth. I imagine there mouth will be open except for they are drinking.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Finally i had the chance to try few helmets included Fox Proframe and TLD Stage in the shop. 

The Stage (size M\L) looked really nice (and light weight) but not comfortable at all on my head, the chick pads (the thinest) & the straps position are off, they're pressing my ears and its really uncomfortable...

The D3 Fiberlite (size M) was sitting like a glove on my head, by far the most comfy DH helmet i tried in the shop, spacial when im comparing it to the Stage, but a bit heavy...

The Fox Proframe (size S) with thin pads was much more comfortable comparing to the Stage... from these two i prefer the Fox.

@ stiksandstone - except the colors of the D3, can you tell me please whats the difference between the D3 Fiberlite Speedcode, D3 Fiberlite Mono & D3 Composite Helmets?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DHRracer said:


> Moto guys will run the hose thru the mouth opening in the jaw bar and I believe they just let sit in there mouth. I imagine there mouth will be open except for they are drinking.


Doesn't that interfere with head movement?


----------



## GTBusso (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,
As I’m right in the middle of sizes at 56.5cm, I just received an XS/S and a M/L. Seems like the M/L with the thicker pads is quite comfortable, but probably a bit too loose. The MIPS liner does work nicely on the M/L.

On the Xs/S with the thinner liners, but medium cheek pads the fit is snug, but had it on in the office for an hour and no pressure or headaches. However, there’s not really any movement in the MIPS, maybe because it’s too snug, but with both helmets off, the M/L liner moves around easily whereas the XS/S liner has to be shoved very hard to rotate, like it’s stuck. 

Anyone with a small that the MIPS liner doesn’t hardly move? I’m thinking it might be faulty, but without the mips working, I almost may as well stick with my V2 Met parachute.

I have an A2 XS/S which is a great fit and there’s plenty of movement in the MIPS liner when on my head. 

Faulty or as it should be? 

Cheers,


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

I wouldn’t think significant movement is a good thing...


----------



## GTBusso (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah, I’m thinking the helmet fits very nicely, so forget whether the MIPS is free flowing like on the M/L. A smack on the top of the head feels a lot less harsh than on the Met too.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

GTBusso said:


> Hi Guys,
> As I'm right in the middle of sizes at 56.5cm, I just received an XS/S and a M/L. Seems like the M/L with the thicker pads is quite comfortable, but probably a bit too loose. The MIPS liner does work nicely on the M/L.
> 
> On the Xs/S with the thinner liners, but medium cheek pads the fit is snug, but had it on in the office for an hour and no pressure or headaches. However, there's not really any movement in the MIPS, maybe because it's too snug, but with both helmets off, the M/L liner moves around easily whereas the XS/S liner has to be shoved very hard to rotate, like it's stuck.
> ...


Check to see that the small bands that fasten the MIPS LFL (low friction layer, the yellow liner) are attached to the mips LFL and the helmet. There are four in there, and I have seen one helmet at a dealer that one of the bands disconnected from the LFL-super rare, but people handle things like gorillas at stores....worth looking at if you are thinking there is too much movement in the LFL.


----------



## GTBusso (Aug 25, 2016)

I’ve just spent 3 days in Morzine, wearing this helmet all day everyday. It really is superb, never noticed the helmet really and never bothered taking it off on the lifts. My Met Parachute was always good, but this Stage feels so much more secure and burly even though it’s a touch lighter than the Met. Well chuffed with it.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I've had the Fox Proframe since it was released and have been perfectly happy with it even though I have switched to a half helmet for TX summer riding due to the temps. Before that I had the Bell.

Anyways I order my wife the iXS Trigger FF in a S/M for her but it didn't even come close to fitting her as it was too large. So I tried it on myself and couldn't bare to send it back as it felt dramatically lighter and more airy than my Proframe so I have kept it. More than the weight difference would suggest. Just less sweaty too cause it doesn't have as much plush padding inside. Comfort is off the scale, it feels like I'm not even wearing a helmet.

For trail/ Enduro riding the new iXS is my go to helmet and I'm going to sale off my Proframe for $80 or something. For park riding I'm going to use my MX helmet however as the iXS does have a distinct 'trail helmet' feel which I like when riding trails but like I bit less when hitting 30 mph!


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Suns_PSD said:


> I've had the Fox Proframe since it was released and have been perfectly happy with it even though I have switched to a half helmet for TX summer riding due to the temps. Before that I had the Bell.
> 
> Anyways I order my wife the iXS Trigger FF in a S/M for her but it didn't even come close to fitting her as it was too large. So I tried it on myself and couldn't bare to send it back as it felt dramatically lighter and more airy than my Proframe so I have kept it. More than the weight difference would suggest. Just less sweaty too cause it doesn't have as much plush padding inside. Comfort is off the scale, it feels like I'm not even wearing a helmet.
> 
> For trail/ Enduro riding the new iXS is my go to helmet and I'm going to sale off my Proframe for $80 or something. For park riding I'm going to use my MX helmet however as the iXS does have a distinct 'trail helmet' feel which I like when riding trails but like I bit less when hitting 30 mph!


So you're saying you have not tried a TLD Stage helmet then?
As the thread suggests.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

That's correct, never tried the Stage.
Sorry for any confusion, the Trigger FF wasn't released when this thread began but it seemed a relevant comparison. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I feel like I've tested the Stage thoroughly this summer. I recently completed a 45 mile XC race and a 70 mile singletrack ride, with highs around 100F both days. I had absolutely no issues with the helmet. 

I've become fairly proficient drinking out of bottles while wearing the Stage, so now I try to get most of my nutrition through mixes in my bottles. Eating gels is doable but not easily done in a race, and as of now that's the only downside of the helmet for me. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## irck (Dec 31, 2014)

Suns_PSD said:


> I've had the Fox Proframe since it was released and have been perfectly happy with it even though I have switched to a half helmet for TX summer riding due to the temps. Before that I had the Bell.
> 
> Anyways I order my wife the iXS Trigger FF in a S/M for her but it didn't even come close to fitting her as it was too large. So I tried it on myself and couldn't bare to send it back as it felt dramatically lighter and more airy than my Proframe so I have kept it. More than the weight difference would suggest. Just less sweaty too cause it doesn't have as much plush padding inside. Comfort is off the scale, it feels like I'm not even wearing a helmet.
> 
> For trail/ Enduro riding the new iXS is my go to helmet and I'm going to sale off my Proframe for $80 or something. For park riding I'm going to use my MX helmet however as the iXS does have a distinct 'trail helmet' feel which I like when riding trails but like I bit less when hitting 30 mph!


That iXS sounds good. I ended up with a M/L Stage. I'm running it with the standard liner and neck roll but the thickest cheek pads. It's a perfect fit but I do wish it had an adjustable clicker like the iXS instead of the neck roll. I'd be ok with giving up some comfort for more airflow around the back of the head.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

TLD Stage crash tested, unintentionally. It does the job. :thumbsup:

































Going to keep riding it until I manage to get another since my financial situation was impacted quite hard.

P.S. I don't care if you hate puns, I need some comic relief!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ninjichor said:


> TLD Stage crash tested, unintentionally. It does the job. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1280755
> 
> ...


Take some time to reflect on your situation.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Scenario: was coming in fast and loose (had a lot of energy to burn off, since the ride had been kind of tame until that point) without brakes, and going a bit wide. The rock in foreground looked jumpable, so I went with the flow, but wanted to get back onto the trail, not really fearing anything off the trail. The slope of the ground kind of led me towards the next rock. Didn't discover until close up that the rock is about knee high, since the brush hiding it was also taller than expected. Plowed into it...

Faceplant with no serious injuries. Just tremors the morning after, and swelling remaining after charley horse in left calf, and a significant impact to mouth, though only enough to cause abrasion to upper lip and light popping in jaw. Weakness in right smallest two fingers. Was wearing RF d3o kneepads and leatt gloves. My chest hit the bar and knocked the wind out of me.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

ninjichor said:


> Scenario: was coming in fast and loose (had a lot of energy to burn off, since the ride had been kind of tame until that point) without brakes, and going a bit wide. The rock in foreground looked jumpable, so I went with the flow, but wanted to get back onto the trail, not really fearing anything off the trail. The slope of the ground kind of led me towards the next rock. Didn't discover until close up that the rock is about knee high, since the brush hiding it was also taller than expected. Plowed into it...
> 
> Faceplant with no serious injuries. Just tremors the morning after, and swelling remaining after charley horse in left calf, and a significant impact to mouth, though only enough to cause abrasion to upper lip and light popping in jaw. Weakness in right smallest two fingers. Was wearing RF d3o kneepads and leatt gloves. My chest hit the bar and knocked the wind out of me.


Dude, contact TLD, theyll prob cut you a crash replacement deal, most do. Once a helmet does its job, its sacrificed itself, it wont be very effective a second time.
I picked up my Stage a few weeks ago in Whistler and spent my first day in a park with it. Great helmet, fit my head great, better than all the other lightweight full faces i tried, which included Fox and Ixxis. Was sunny a hot, but Whistler humidity is low.
This past Sunday back at home in tropics, temp tipping 90F, low pressure system killing winds to near 0 and driving humidity to sweating buckets level, i used it to ride to and climb the local DH and down and back. I got a few looks on the 8 or so miles of road riding, but it felt as comfy as with a half shell. Only thing i noticed was hearing is a bit affected esp as speed picks up and you get wind noise over the shell, wnd drinking from bottles is very awkward. I use a head sock so sweat in eyes not a prob.
And fidlock, it should be a law and required on all helmets, i love it. My snowboard helmet has it too and its the greatest for that!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Fidlock is the best!


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Hmm, if there are other helmets that have an open mouth piece like the Stage, but with a less brittle chinguard, I'd like to consider them.

Fox Proframe has a questionable connection/seam where the chinguard meets the ear area and eyeport edge, that another thread here alerted me to.

TLD only offering 30% off crash replacement. Not good enough to earn my loyalty. In the meanwhile, it's still better than half shell lid. If Bell's mouth port were open, I'd give 'em a try. I think their helmets have that Roc-Loc style adjuster too, for better fitting than just different thickness pads. Didn't really like how the bottom of my ears were touching the TLD's cheek pads either.

1 crash chin guard is kind of lame, considering it has 5" of space to work with, not hugging the head like EPS foam part. Gotta be something out there that can be made into a shape like this that's flexible shock absorbing material, good enough to exceed ASTM DH standard. For $300... a little extra weight for more durable sounds like a perfectly fine trade-off, if that's what it takes.


----------



## irck (Dec 31, 2014)

ninjichor said:


> Hmm, if there are other helmets that have an open mouth piece like the Stage, but with a less brittle chinguard, I'd like to consider them.
> 
> Fox Proframe has a questionable connection/seam where the chinguard meets the ear area and eyeport edge, that another thread here alerted me to.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I hate the way the cheek pads rub on the bottom of my ears too. Probably my main gripe with the Stage. That part of the pad doesn't really seem to serve any purpose. Be cool if TLD releases an updated cheekpad shape.

The IXS Trigger that is mentioned a few posts back seems like a good, cheaper alternative if you're not keen on the Stage and don't have to have MIPS. Lighter, open mouth piece and a clicker adjustment at the back.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I took a rock to the lips through my open mouthpiece once while following a friend. Hurt like hell. Some kind of mesh screen would have been nice right then.


----------



## SevoDoc (Nov 10, 2017)

I've had two TLD Stage helmets, and both cracked in the same area on the chin bar following crashes. I was fine, so I can't complain too much. But it's odd that they cracked the same way. Maybe it's designed that way. Regardless, I've moved on to the new 100% lid.


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

First ride with the Stage MD/LG today and I forgot I was wearing a full face.

I cannot get the MIPS to move at all however. Have to do a bit of research to see if this is a common problem with the Stage. I noticed someone had the same issue, but with the small size Stage. 

I also have a MD Bell Super DH which has MIPS Spherical, and the MIPS movement is apparent on that helmet. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm considering the Leatt DBX full face series as an alternative to these two, since I see the mesh grill is removable. Would rather have a full on DH FF if they had open mouth port.

I am convinced that these helmets are too compromised in safety and durability for the sake of being lightweight, for my personal standards.


----------



## awis (Aug 3, 2016)

Looking for size recommendation as where i come from there is no TLD Stage to be tested (yeah crap).

Im using POC Tectal [XS/S - 51-54] or Met Roam [S - 52/56].

Which size should i go for?

Will be a bummer if it doesnt fit. Yeah i know depending on the shape of individual head shape.

Just for comparison sake. Thanks.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

awis said:


> Looking for size recommendation as where i come from there is no TLD Stage to be tested (yeah crap).
> 
> Im using POC Tectal [XS/S - 51-54] or Met Roam [S - 52/56].
> 
> ...


My head is 57 and the medium/large stage fits great.


----------



## awis (Aug 3, 2016)

rynomx785 said:


> My head is 57 and the medium/large stage fits great.


Thanks man.

Just to add, i previous got a Smith Forefront [S - 51/54] and IXS Trail [S/M - 54/58].

Just to increase my chance on fitting.


----------



## Grooverider (Aug 24, 2018)

ninjichor said:


> ....TLD only offering 30% off crash replacement. Not good enough to earn my loyalty...


So it saves your head, maybe life who knows, you can get a replacement with 30% off even though you fuggedup the original and that's not enough to get your loyalty?


----------



## irck (Dec 31, 2014)

Grooverider said:


> So it saves your head, maybe life who knows, you can get a replacement with 30% off even though you fuggedup the original and that's not enough to get your loyalty?


This ^^^


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

ninjichor said:


> I am convinced that these helmets are too compromised in safety and durability for the sake of being lightweight, for my personal standards.


What convinced you of that? Hard to argue with the certs that the Stage has.

Certainly more protection than a traditional MTB helmet and a hell of better than wearing an actual DH helmet on 2000 ft climb.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

rynomx785 said:


> Certainly more protection than a traditional MTB helmet and a hell of better than wearing an actual DH helmet on 2000 ft climb.


That's how I see where these new lightweight full face helmets fit in. It's for aggressive riding where you're sending it but also when you need to pedal some. I'd hate to wear my DH helmet anywhere other than the lift-served resort.


----------



## Grooverider (Aug 24, 2018)

So after trying TLD in S, M/L & Proframe in M i ended up sticking to FOX. Fit my head way better. I have the TLD A2 in M and fits great but the stage would just slip on my forehead even though the fit seemed tight. I guess I have a weird head. 
Super happy retiring my super loud Super DH. Great can but the noise is unbearable.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

I am confused as to what size STAGE you tried?
There is a XS/S shell
there is a M/L shell
and there is a XL/XXL shell
Each comes with an industry leading number of pads to dial in a perfect fit.

Super DH, what kind of noise were you experiencing?



Grooverider said:


> So after trying TLD in S, M/L & Proframe in M i ended up sticking to FOX. Fit my head way better. I have the TLD A2 in M and fits great but the stage would just slip on my forehead even though the fit seemed tight. I guess I have a weird head.
> Super happy retiring my super loud Super DH. Great can but the noise is unbearable.


----------



## Grooverider (Aug 24, 2018)

stiksandstones said:


> I am confused as to what size STAGE you tried?
> There is a XS/S shell
> there is a M/L shell
> and there is a XL/XXL shell
> ...


XS/S & M/L. Tried all padding configurations and etc. It would just slip on my forehead when I would shake my head a bit. After messing with proframe pads it's super solid and quiet.
As for super DH it was like like plastic scrubbing on plastic/foam, crackles and sometimes the clamps would make a loud pop like they were not secured in the first place.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

irck said:


> Yeah, I hate the way the cheek pads rub on the bottom of my ears too. Probably my main gripe with the Stage. That part of the pad doesn't really seem to serve any purpose. Be cool if TLD releases an updated cheekpad shape.
> 
> The IXS Trigger that is mentioned a few posts back seems like a good, cheaper alternative if you're not keen on the Stage and don't have to have MIPS. Lighter, open mouth piece and a clicker adjustment at the back.


Thought I mentioned it here before-but seems I did not.
The STAGE jaw pads, aka cheek pads, there is a PRO TIP for some users that have had fit issues with ear lobe rubbing. I have had a few people with this issue, not a ton.

Solution is, pop the cheek pads out and simply rotate them around to what you'd think would be backwards, it directs the longer portion toward the FRONT, vs towards the back as was designed and shipped.

Turning this pad around has give a massive relief to a few people. My wife did it and it changed the game for her, I didn't have that issue with my ears so I left it as is.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Grooverider said:


> So it saves your head, maybe life who knows, you can get a replacement with 30% off even though you fuggedup the original and that's not enough to get your loyalty?


Agreed


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Grooverider said:


> XS/S & M/L. Tried all padding configurations and etc. It would just slip on my forehead when I would shake my head a bit. After messing with proframe pads it's super solid and quiet.
> As for super DH it was like like plastic scrubbing on plastic/foam, crackles and sometimes the clamps would make a loud pop like they were not secured in the first place.
> 
> Check it out.


All good, thanks for clarity and glad you are getting your optimal fit-fit is king. And thanks for the video link too. Cheers.


----------



## irck (Dec 31, 2014)

stiksandstones said:


> Thought I mentioned it here before-but seems I did not.
> The STAGE jaw pads, aka cheek pads, there is a PRO TIP for some users that have had fit issues with ear lobe rubbing. I have had a few people with this issue, not a ton.
> 
> Solution is, pop the cheek pads out and simply rotate them around to what you'd think would be backwards, it directs the longer portion toward the FRONT, vs towards the back as was designed and shipped.
> ...


So going to try this!


----------



## irck (Dec 31, 2014)

Grooverider said:


> XS/S & M/L. Tried all padding configurations and etc. It would just slip on my forehead when I would shake my head a bit. After messing with proframe pads it's super solid and quiet.
> As for super DH it was like like plastic scrubbing on plastic/foam, crackles and sometimes the clamps would make a loud pop like they were not secured in the first place.
> 
> Check it out.


F that. Surely that's a warranty issue?


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

Hate to thread jack, but given this is a TLD stages lid thread, does anybody have any direct experience with the 100% trajecta? 
I'm considering both ATM but the trajecta is ~$80 cheaper near me. Is the stages ~$100 better of a lid?
Not bothered by looks but would like to try on both, do they fit different?
ventilation looks comparable at first glance.


----------



## irck (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks nice. Stage still looks a bit better ventilated and considerably lighter.


----------



## awis (Aug 3, 2016)

fuzz_muffin said:


> Hate to thread jack, but given this is a TLD stages lid thread, does anybody have any direct experience with the 100% trajecta?
> I'm considering both ATM but the trajecta is ~$80 cheaper near me. Is the stages ~$100 better of a lid?
> Not bothered by looks but would like to try on both, do they fit different?
> ventilation looks comparable at first glance.


Tried the Trajecta by 100%. Nice lid but I can feel the weight vs TLD Stage. Since i am a weekender and my neck muscle aint as tough as others, I decided on the Stage purely because of the weight.


----------



## Grooverider (Aug 24, 2018)

irck said:


> F that. Surely that's a warranty issue?


I'm waiting for Bell to reply.
I got it over a year ago and simply thought that's how it is till I met a dude on the trail with same helmet and his was nothing like mine.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

100% Trajecta doesn't have a lot of the TLD features, like the dual density shell that has EPP foam that can absorb multiple small impacts.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

irck said:


> So going to try this!


I labeled these pics BEFORE and AFTER.
After is with the pads flipped directions, for ear lobe clearance if needed.


----------



## irck (Dec 31, 2014)

stiksandstones said:


> I labeled these pics BEFORE and AFTER.
> After is with the pads flipped directions, for ear lobe clearance if needed.


Thanks mate. Tried it out today but I'll probably stick with the standard configuration and put up with the lobe contact. A little bummed because hot ears are one of my very few gripes with this awesome helmet.

Flipping the pads definitely provided relief for the ear lobes (barely any contact) and made the helmet feel immediately cooler due to the reduced contact and increased airflow. However, I found the way the pads extended further forwards along/put more pressure on my cheeks uncomfortable.

It also didn't feel as secure as there was also more helmet movement due to the pads sitting on the hollows of my cheeks beside my mouth rather than being supported by the cheekbones.

Might be worth considering refining the rear end of the pad shape in next years model and replacement pads. I'd definitely buy some and I can't imagine I'd be the only one...


----------



## awis (Aug 3, 2016)

finally got my stage. happy with the fit. 

if u have XS/S for a tectal then XS/S the way to go.


----------



## Grooverider (Aug 24, 2018)

Grooverider said:


> I'm waiting for Bell to reply.
> I got it over a year ago and simply thought that's how it is till I met a dude on the trail with same helmet and his was nothing like mine.


Just to update if anybody is wondering, Bell is sending me brand new helmet so I guess something was wrong with the original I had.
Great customer service. Very happy about it.

On a side note my Proframe is absolutely amazing. Finally had some time and did a 4 hour session in FL heat and it felt like wearing half lid. Superb breathing.

****got the bell replacement. Super quiet. Nothing like the original. Super happy.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Had a chance to try both helmets.
I am lucky to have pretty average head shape, so I can usually buy blind fox, giro, giant, protect, lazer and a few other brands based on size charts alone.

The Proframe fit is similar to other fox helmets, though the chin bar is little crammed compared to the Rampage. If anything I would say its slightly bigger than comparable fox sizes.
What is little concerning is that I read a few reports of injuries with this helmet.

The TLD Stage is a big disappointment. I am head size 56, the helmet is 57-59, so in theory it should be too big. In practice it is too small, even with the thinnest pads, and squeezes from every direction. The chin guard is less than one finger from my chin. Way too close, especially with mips that allows the helmet to move more than a standard helmet.

Huge pressure on the ears. Flipping the pads somewhat relieves it, but it is not a solution, it is a hack. The flipped pad sit on the chick bone and there is less ventilation on the face. Missing the point of this helmet to have big frontal ventilation.
I am not sure about the safety aspects on leaning the shell on the chick bones in a crash. I view this as a hack to do at your own risk, not a solution.
Is very surprising that a TLD employee actually suggested it.

I think something is fundamentally wrong in the design of the front part of the Stage.

I have to say that like others The A1 has a great fit and the A2/Stage do not. Something changed in the latest TLD designs. If that is because of MIPS, maybe they should take a practical approach and offer all their helmets with or without, recognizing that their take on MIPS is not up to par with other manufacturers.

On the positive side, the Stage has little more ventilation than the Proframe, and I weighted it almost 100g lighter than the Proframe.
It is also much cheaper, I assume because of the problems above it did not sell well, so it is on sale everywhere, while its very hard to find a deal on the Proframe (excluding an occasional oddball color and size).

I would say that another positive is that I did not read about injuries, but that may be because it does not fit many people so it is not ridden as much as the fox.

Right now the Fox is the current choice, but I want to try the Kali and MET too. About 100% trajecta, D rings are a no go.


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

Interesting. Ill have to try on my Stage when I get home... But I recall the chin guard being something more like 2-3 inches from my chin. 

Can you clarify?

...Wore it yesterday on a ride. The front of the chinguard feels about 1.5 to 2 inches from the front of my chin. Didn't actually measure it.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

If I slide a finger between the chin and the chin guard, the finger touches both chin and guard. Meaning the distance is the thickness of a finger, less than an inch.

Almost feels like someone took a small helmet and slapped an M/L sticker on it.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking for some feedback from people with both helmets -- are the fidlock buckles centered (like the Bell Super) or are they offset (like most ski helmets)?

One of my biggest issues with fit has been that most centered buckles rub on my adam's apple and make it terribly uncomfortable to look down when the straps are tightened properly.


----------



## skypig (May 19, 2020)

TimTucker said:


> Looking for some feedback from people with both helmets -- are the fidlock buckles centered (like the Bell Super) or are they offset (like most ski helmets)?
> 
> One of my biggest issues with fit has been that most centered buckles rub on my adam's apple and make it terribly uncomfortable to look down when the straps are tightened properly.


centered on both.

my 2c worth:
I own both. Prefer the TLD. Fits my shape head better. Lighter. Can adjust the peak. Slightly less goofy to put a go pro mount on. (Used for a light usually.)

I doubt I'll ever wear an open face helmet again. (For any off road.)


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

Just purchased three for my boys and myself on clearance and used it for a good trail ride yesterday with warm 21C weather. 

A little warm on the climbs but I am naturally a furnace and my half shells cause to heat up as well. 

I am really impressed with how light it feels on my head. 

On the downs, great ventilation and visibility 

As for drinking, I am able to squirt from a water bottle or drink from the tube through the vent hole in the front with no issue. 

My Oakley Radar paths fit comfortably, for that early 2000’s freeride look, with no pressure points. Don’t think I will use goggles on regular trail rides, but who knows, maybe later on. 

Aesthetically, I have the silver, blue, red/orange colour way. Kinda meh on the red orange. Might cover that up with some vinyl tape or something but not a big deal. 

My only gripe was the chin straps digging into my ears. I think that can be rectified by moving the straps under the pads, though. 

Overall, a win for me. I bought them initially for my boys, as they ride with no fear and my wife wanted them to wear their DH full face full time. This is a perfect compromise.


----------

